
Cold-calling America – my 12 year-old son tries polling - lifeisstillgood
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/37799779
======
lifeisstillgood
It is a mark of how this election is gripping ... everyone, and it's sweet.
And kudos to the kids, experimentalists both of them and good luck to them on
the paper round tonpay the phone bill !

